# leaf insect



## mantidian (May 27, 2009)

Hi!

I found a little leaf insect today at a mangrove board walk.

So cool!!

and what do they eat besides bramble?


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 27, 2009)

I dont think most eat anything other than that, but thats only from what I read, I dont have any, good luck! ps someone else on here will tell u, they are good at that!


----------



## Peter Clausen (May 27, 2009)

Mango or guava leaves.

Are you saying you have two user accounts on Mantidforum (Mantidian and a boy named...)?


----------



## mantidian (May 28, 2009)

Peter said:


> Mango or guava leaves.Are you saying you have two user accounts on Mantidforum (Mantidian and a boy named...)?


nonono....I changed my display name lol


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 28, 2009)

Oak and rose can be accepted by some species also, what species is your one do you know?

I got P.gigantium


----------



## mantidian (May 28, 2009)

not sure

it is about -------------- long

i'll get a pic soon


----------



## gadunka888 (May 29, 2009)

um.... the leaf insect will eat the plant u find it on.( there is a guide to the stick and leaf insects of singapore that you can buy @ the science center. If you post the pics i can help u identify it.)


----------



## mantidian (May 29, 2009)

okay i'll get the pic tomorrow if I can cos its with a friend.


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 29, 2009)

Nightlurker said:


> um.... the leaf insect will eat the plant u find it on.( there is a guide to the stick and leaf insects of singapore that you can buy @ the science center. If you post the pics i can help u identify it.)


Could of fallen from its actuall food plant onto the plant you found it on :lol:


----------



## jameslongo (May 29, 2009)

Morpheus uk said:


> Could of fallen from its actuall food plant onto the plant you found it on :lol:


Morpheus is right! I found a huge stick insect the size of my forearm resting on my mailbox a month back &amp; I'm pretty sure mailboxes aren't its natural food source :lol:


----------



## Peter Clausen (May 30, 2009)

The book "Nightlurker" was referring to is written by Dr. Francis Seow-Choen. I have a copy and it is a wonderful book, though not in terms of caring for Phylilum spp. so much. There are a lot of bugs called leaf insects. I assume you do mean a Phyllium species. Dr. Seow sent me Phyllium celebicum in the previous century. Perhaps that is what you have. At maturity your leaf insect will have wings. It sounds about half grown.


----------



## mantidian (May 30, 2009)

yes!

its just like those types of leaf insects on ebay.(phyllium blabla)

wow today I had like the WORST stomach ache in my entire life.


----------

